# Masamoto gyutos on rakuten.



## JKerr (Jul 25, 2013)

Not sure about the rules regarding direct links, so I won't post any. But Yamakawa have some Masamoto KS and swedish stainless wa gyutos in stock for pretty good prices. I picked up a KS gyuto from them earlier in the year and they were pretty quick to ship and easy to deal with; don't come with the saya though. 

I was kinda tempted to get the stainless version, but I didn't care much for the KS in the first place, so...meh.

Cheers and sorry if I broke any rules.

Josh


----------



## bkdc (Jul 25, 2013)

Unless it's on GLOBAL rakuten, the ordering system doesn't allow for international orders.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 25, 2013)

yoshikanes sk steel are there somewhere. around $240ish for a 270mm, i think. good luck with the searching system lol,it is pretty terrible to use.


----------



## JKerr (Jul 25, 2013)

Just do a google search for "rakuten store yamakawa", should come up with a link to their shop front. And it is on Global Rakuten, dunno where they ship to, but if they do Australia, I'd imagine most places.


----------



## bkdc (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow that is a very competitive price. I paid a lot more for my Masamoto SW.


----------



## echerub (Jul 25, 2013)

They ship around the world. No discount shipping like you might get from a few other notable sellers in Japan though, and they will declare full value for customs.


----------



## wsfarrell (Jul 25, 2013)

echerub said:


> They ship around the world. No discount shipping like you might get from a few other notable sellers in Japan though, and they will declare full value for customs.



True. I just received a 240 KS from them for $201, shipping $12 to the U.S. Ordering process was smooth as silk---it really helps if you sign up for a Rakuten membership first. They have the 240 Swedish for $220.

Korin's price on the Swedish is $358 normally, $304 (15% off) for July.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jul 25, 2013)

labor of love said:


> yoshikanes sk steel are there somewhere. around $240ish for a 270mm, i think. good luck with the searching system lol,it is pretty terrible to use.



sub $200 for a 240mm SKD hammered, bargain. Although I much prefer the kasumi personally.

There are some very interesting Yoshikanes on there - A blue #1 suminagashi with a forged integral bolster and western handle resembling the type seen on some vintage Sheffields. Expensive mind!


----------



## aser (Jul 26, 2013)

damn, sold out already.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Jul 30, 2013)

I just released a 270 from my cart and there's 240s there as well. fyi these do not come with the masamoto saya.
cheers!


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 30, 2013)

Does anybody speak Rakuten here?


----------



## labor of love (Jul 30, 2013)

Google rakuten global masamoto....that's how I search for stuff on that site


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 30, 2013)

Original shall be none the worst for it haze ball ? :surrendar:


----------



## Leer1217 (Jul 30, 2013)

chefcomesback said:


> Original shall be none the worst for it haze ball ? :surrendar:



Lol. Been trying to decipher that for the last day or so.


----------



## berko (Aug 2, 2013)

there are 2 ks in stock. please someone get em, i wont be able to resist for long. i allready had em in my cart twice.


----------



## berko (Aug 2, 2013)

im very proud of beeing able to resist this and think im gonna reward myself with buying a takeda sujihiki


----------



## perneto (Aug 2, 2013)

I can't find any Takedas or Yoshikanes, could someone give me a link or keyword to use?
FYI this shop has Masamoto (KS and Honyaki) and Sakai Takayuki (including Doi blades, and some Honyakis): http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/yamakawa/


----------



## James (Aug 2, 2013)

Here's the 240 skd hammered yoshikane: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/yminfo/item/10004544/
The same store has other models, including western handled ones.


----------



## Chefdog (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm itching to pull the trigger on one of these. CAn someone tell me if the KS is actually dead flat towards the heel? I love the look of the profile, but I'm hoping there's still a subtle curve except for maybe the last inch or so. I need just a little curve for things like chopping herbs and garlic and such, anything with too long of a flat spot just feels clunky.


----------



## rdm_magic (Aug 2, 2013)

Quick, while I'm drunk.. http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/yamakawa/item/masamoto-ks3124/ thats the 240mm gyuto right?!


----------



## chinacats (Aug 2, 2013)

rdm_magic said:


> Quick, while I'm drunk.. http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/yamakawa/item/masamoto-ks3124/ thats the 240mm gyuto right?!


Ks-3124 is the 240, ks-3127 is the 270, both gyuto's...it's a sweet deal!


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 2, 2013)

looks low, I would say it's a suji.

But what do I know... What he said.


----------



## rdm_magic (Aug 2, 2013)

Grabbed the last 240mm. Should be fun to explain.


----------



## Bef (Aug 2, 2013)

They're gyutos - you can confirm the ID of the Masamoto knives on JCK's website.


----------



## cclin (Aug 2, 2013)

Chefdog said:


> I'm itching to pull the trigger on one of these. CAn someone tell me if the KS is actually dead flat towards the heel? I love the look of the profile, but I'm hoping there's still a subtle curve except for maybe the last inch or so. I need just a little curve for things like chopping herbs and garlic and such, anything with too long of a flat spot just feels clunky.



only 1/3 from heel is dead flat........




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 2, 2013)

I was about to hop on one of these until I saw Devin's ITK signup thread yesterday, and got on the list! Still tempted though...


----------



## Chefdog (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks cclin.


----------



## aser (Aug 3, 2013)

again I miss out on it, doh....


----------



## chinacats (Aug 3, 2013)

aser said:


> again I miss out on it, doh....



There is still a 270 available. In fact I bought a 240 and think I would prefer a 270. So if someone wants a 240 I will be glad to swap:>)


----------



## bieniek (Aug 3, 2013)

Theres 4 KS 24 at ebay now. And in States
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Masamoto-KS...988?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a835d77d4

How could you miss it guys?!


----------



## aser (Aug 3, 2013)

I really only want the 240, not interested in the 270 as ks's run long already.

For the ones who purchased, were you able to select ferule colour?


----------



## berko (Aug 3, 2013)

> were you able to select ferule colour?



not on rakuten.


----------



## rdm_magic (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone whos got one of these get an email about postage, or did they just ship it?


----------



## daddy yo yo (Aug 7, 2013)

well, apparently you can't choose the ferrule colour. however, i would ask. i bought mine because i wanted to get rid of the handle and mount a gorgeous stefan keller handle... i thought the ks would come with a standard black ferrule... now guess what, it showed up witha beautiful blonde ferrule... what will i do? 

postage: you order it, then you receive an e-mail which adds postage/shipping. once you agree, the knife is shipped. oh, and they won't cheat on the value of the knife just because you would like to save some bucks on customs...


----------



## rdm_magic (Aug 8, 2013)

I asked about the ferrule after your post, the answer was this

Goods can send the thing of the color near blond. 

I'm not holding my breath but I'll see!


----------



## aser (Aug 9, 2013)

Success! Got one, asked for blonde ferrule. I also asked if he sold sayas on the side also. Let's see what the seller says.

Been wanting to buy this knife for the longest time. I had to thin the herd first to justify it, sold my ux10 gyuto that was basically retired.

My only fear? I really hate d-handles. Will use it first to see, but might have to pony up for a re-handle. It'll be one of my work knifes so nothing too daft, def no bling bling spacers or uber exotic woods.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks like one more 240 is available!


----------



## chefcomesback (Aug 9, 2013)

Altough it is not a Masamoto , I have bought a Yoshikane SKD 270mm gyuto from a Rakuten seller . Translation and communication was liitle on the painful side. They said it will take 3 months to make one... will see what comes in the mail then


----------



## rdm_magic (Aug 22, 2013)

Mine came today, took around two weeks including being held up at customs. I got slammed there, as per usual. Huge box, but very very well packaged. Knife is nice, and it came with a blondish ferrule like I asked for, , has two dark stripes in it. 
Based on this I'd buy from rakuten again


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 22, 2013)

Just bought this a few minutes ago, the last one. http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/yamakawa/item/masamoto-ks3124/


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow, authentic "shall be none the worse for it haze ball" quality...


----------



## Aphex (Aug 23, 2013)

rdm_magic said:


> Mine came today, took around two weeks including being held up at customs. I got slammed there, as per usual. Huge box, but very very well packaged. Knife is nice, and it came with a blondish ferrule like I asked for, , has two dark stripes in it.
> Based on this I'd buy from rakuten again



God, don't remind me of custom charges! Iv'e got a Heiji on the way from Japan (not from rakuten) and i know i'm going to get killed by UK customs. The last time i bought a knife from overseas i was charged double than what i should have been.

Nice score on the KS btw. I hope you didn't get one of the thick behind the edge one that everyones talking about.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Aug 23, 2013)

Aphex said:


> God, don't remind me of custom charges! Iv'e got a Heiji on the way from Japan (not from rakuten) and *i know i'm going to get killed by UK customs. The last time i bought a knife from overseas i was charged double than what i should have been.*



AFAIK Customs duty should be 8.5% on knives from Japan, Import VAT 20% and usually a "holding fee" from an arsehole company like Parcelforce (15 quid!). I like JCK.


----------



## rdm_magic (Aug 23, 2013)

I used it at work today, I don't think its thick behind the edge, but that might just be me being naive and not having as high standards as you guys. It does seem to have a pretty roughly finished handle that could use some oil on it. Dunno if thats a normal thing for them

Customs came to £42, including parcelforces fee


----------



## pkjames (Aug 24, 2013)

seems like Australia is quite import friendly. 0 tax on anything less than AU$1000 (US$ 900, £580).


----------



## labor of love (Aug 25, 2013)

masamoto ks handle arent very impressive ootb. but you can improve them.


----------



## rdm_magic (Aug 25, 2013)

How's best to improve them?


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 27, 2013)

Masamoto KS 240mm Gyuto delivered to my door in 4 days from Japan for $225. You can't beat that. The F&F was excellent on this knife, I was a little concerned because I had heard stories about the quality of some of the Masamoto knives from Rakuten. I wouldn't have this knife if I hadn't been able to get it so cheap. The $325-350 they normally retail for was out of my league.


----------



## aser (Aug 30, 2013)

I got mine in the mail, Canada customs killed me, charged me $62. Probably should've shipped it to the States to dodge that bullet.

I got a saya to go with it, he charged ¥2730 for it (240).

Ended up being just slightly cheaper than jck factoring the customs hit. Alas it's the price of living here. Not sure if it's worth contesting the charge.

At least there wasn't a UPS/Fedex/DHL brokerage fee.


----------



## kartman35 (Aug 30, 2013)

aser said:


> I got mine in the mail, Canada customs killed me, charged me $62. Probably should've shipped it to the States to dodge that bullet.
> 
> I got a saya to go with it, he charged ¥2730 for it (240).
> 
> ...



There's certainly no point in contesting the charge...The only reason you don't get hit with those charges when you orderered from JCK is because JCK fraudulently declares their products as being worth less than 20 dollars and therefore are not charged duty or tax by Canada customs.

You should have been charged 5% duty + 13% HST + a 10$ handling fee by Canadapost. 

My google research tells me that duty on a Japanese kitchen knife to the US is 15%...Can any Americans confirm this or tell how much duty/taxes they pay when they order from someone who puts actual value on the customs declaration?


----------



## bkdc (Aug 30, 2013)

I've been shipped knives declared at 400 US dollars and I didn't take a hit (at least not yet). This has happened several times. I guess I've been lucky.


----------



## echerub (Aug 30, 2013)

Having had many items shipped to me from all over the place, there's only one pattern I can find when it comes to items coming over the border via the postal system. Random luck-of-the-draw on the non-business-like packages, and unerring accuracy on the ones that have a business name on them.

I've had only one smart customs officer check online to verify (and correct!) the value of an under-declared item. It was an unmarked jnat in a package with the Japanese vendor's personal name only... so I think there's at least one officer in Canada Customs who is knowledgeable about knives and whetstones!


----------



## kartman35 (Aug 30, 2013)

kartman35 said:


> My google research tells me that duty on a Japanese kitchen knife to the US is 15%...Can any Americans confirm this or tell how much duty/taxes they pay when they order from someone who puts actual value on the customs declaration?



More research has found that US gov't charges 6.1%, not 15% import duty on foreign kitchen knives. Just wanted to correct my error.
http://www.dutycalculator.com/popular-import-items/import-duty-and-taxes-for-kitchen-knife/


----------



## JKerr (Nov 18, 2013)

Just wanted to update this thread, noticed recently that Subaru on rakuten global are shipping international now. They've got pretty much every Masamoto and Sugimoto product in stock. some of the prices are as much the same as most places. But the Masamoto gyuto (KS, SW and forged KS) and pretty much all sugimotos (except the standard cleavers) are very reasonably priced.

I ordered an OMS6 and an HM petty, took a couple days to get confirmation that my package has been shipped and it was all in Japanese, apart from the tracking number, but only took 4 days in transit (over the weekend), maybe 8 days all up?

They do declare full value on their packages so might cause issues for UK or Canadian buyers. But worth a look, I'll probably give them another go.

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## MikeHL (Nov 19, 2013)

JKerr said:


> Just wanted to update this thread, noticed recently that Subaru on rakuten global are shipping international now. They've got pretty much every Masamoto and Sugimoto product in stock. some of the prices are as much the same as most places. But the Masamoto gyuto (KS, SW and forged KS) and pretty much all sugimotos (except the standard cleavers) are very reasonably priced.



Subaru's store is pretty interesting,I never knew Masamoto made cleavers


----------



## JKerr (Nov 19, 2013)

Yup. I think Chen Kenichi used them for a little while on Iron Chef. Andy tried one a while but but never took to it. Cant remember what model it was but I think he felt it was just a touch too thick and heavy for a slicing cleaver but not quite there for a chopping cleaver, kinda in no mans land. I guess you could be confident the HT would at least be good.


----------



## Nmko (Nov 19, 2013)

Ive been looking for a 165mm KS petty for ages, This might be my ticket..


----------



## labor of love (Nov 19, 2013)

any possibliity someone could post a link to this subaru store?


----------



## Nmko (Nov 19, 2013)

http://global.rakuten.com/en/search/?sid=subaru&tl=558944


----------



## labor of love (Nov 19, 2013)

Nmko said:


> http://global.rakuten.com/en/search/?sid=subaru&tl=558944



thank you good sir.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 19, 2013)

$258 for a ks 270mm with free shipping is pretty nice. anybody see the swedish stainless KS anywhere? i forget which store offers those


----------



## Nmko (Nov 19, 2013)

labor of love said:


> $258 for a ks 270mm with free shipping is pretty nice. anybody see the swedish stainless KS anywhere? i forget which store offers those



http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/subaru/item/sw3127/

I believe that's it, in the masamoto catalog the Swedish series is all SWXXXX

Very cheap too... can someone attest to the quality and that they aren't seconds? AFAIK masamoto sohonten had very little stock left of the KS and SW gyuto's a couple months ago. Koki said that he would be getting more towards the start of December... So maybe they just have a good deal going with masamoto.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 19, 2013)

review of the swedish stainless version
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/13569-First-Look-Masamoto-AEB-L-Wa-Gyuto-240mm


----------



## JKerr (Nov 19, 2013)

Nmko said:


> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/subaru/item/sw3127/
> 
> I believe that's it, in the masamoto catalog the Swedish series is all SWXXXX
> 
> Very cheap too... can someone attest to the quality and that they aren't seconds? AFAIK masamoto sohonten had very little stock left of the KS and SW gyuto's a couple months ago. Koki said that he would be getting more towards the start of December... So maybe they just have a good deal going with masamoto.



Can't comment on the Masamoto's. But my Sugimoto's were BNIB and in perfect condition. Well packaged and all. I'll assume that these don't come with a saya as with the Masamoto's from Yamakawa, but that's just a guess.


----------



## Nmko (Nov 19, 2013)

JKerr said:


> Can't comment on the Masamoto's. But my Sugimoto's were BNIB and in perfect condition. Well packaged and all. I'll assume that these don't come with a saya as with the Masamoto's from Yamakawa, but that's just a guess.




Good to know!
After contacting the site owner it turns out he has all the sayas listed on his site apparently. They are reasonably priced and masamoto branded... 3200 yen for a 165 saya is pretty good.


----------



## Chutotoro (Nov 19, 2013)

I ordered a couple of masamoto SW's from subaros shop more than 2 months ago. It looked like they were in stock, but they werent :/ Then a mail said a bit later that the waiting time would be 2 months. I said ok, and started waiting. After around 1,5 months the money that was used when i bought it found its way back into my account. After that i sent a couple of emails asking what has happened, but no answers. I must have done something wrong, but i dont know what. It doesnt matter anymore, cause i bought other knives, but its still weird. I wonder if im in a couple of months is going to get a mail from them saying the knives has come in stock... Going to be interesting anyway.


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 25, 2013)

I was looking through the Subaru store, and found this knife bag, I thought it looked pretty cool for the price, I'll see what it's like when it shows up
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/subaru/item/sugimoto-bag/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en


----------



## Nmko (Nov 25, 2013)

Definitely interested to find out the quality of that bag... Looks very nice for the price!


----------



## dmccurtis (Nov 25, 2013)

That's the kind of bag I use, but in black. I like it, but it's not for everyone. Rather than having slots or compartments inside, it's an open cavity with two pairs of tie down straps. It fits a lot of knives, but you'll want to have sayas or edge guards for them, and it doesn't hold tools very well, unless you don't mind them loose inside. The vinyl is good and thick, but I do wish it was actual leather.


----------



## V1P (Nov 26, 2013)

Guys, Korin has that kind of bag, I just bought one in black for $82.

Go and check it out. It suits me nicely since all my knives have saya or sheath.

Ferry


----------



## dannynyc (Nov 26, 2013)

:threadjacked:

Just sayin'


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 26, 2013)

I bought a Masamoto KS on Rakuten in late summer and it was NIB and in perfect condition. Received it in less than a week and saved me $100. I'd buy there again in a heartbeat!


----------

